# Horse stolen this morning, Ayrshire



## pizzi (19 December 2012)

Stolen Mare - Dalry, Ayrshire 

Please be on the look out for Elise, stolen this morning from a farm near Dalry in Ayrshire.

Elise is a 16hh Chestnut and White Mare

She has a circle shape on her rump.

She is thought to have been loaded into a blue trailer, being towed by a blue People Carrier.

If you have any information on Elise, please contact Strathclyde Police on:  0141 532 2000 quoting Crime Reference:  UA0488 1212  or Horsewatch Scotland on: 07774 654287


----------



## Jnhuk (19 December 2012)

Will post these details on my FB page and ask horsey friends to share. Have you set up a facebook page with some photos?  if not, may be a good way to get Elsie's photos/description circulating


----------



## Star_Chaser (19 December 2012)

photo??


----------



## pizzi (20 December 2012)

This was on Horsewatch Scotland, without a photo. There is a photo on Facebook which I will try to put on here.


----------



## Emilieu (20 December 2012)

this is the mare.


----------



## canteron (20 December 2012)

Oh wow, so sorry.  She is just my sort of horse and I think she is beautiful.  Hope you find her soon.


----------



## dunthing (20 December 2012)

Hope you don't mind but I would like to put this on my FB as my daughter and friends are very involved with horses, fairly close to Dundee. She can contact friends all around that area. I really hope you get her back very soon.


----------



## DebbieCG (20 December 2012)

Very sorry to hear this.

Has/can the owner give/put details on Tracing Equines website - they are also on FB and can circulate details that way.

Also contact and send out posters/details to all sales/auctioneers if not done already.


----------



## Emilieu (20 December 2012)

Dunthing I took the pic from Facebook, not sure the owner is on here but sure they wouldn't mind, seem to be trying to spread the picture as far as possible. Feel heart sorry for her.


----------



## Rollin (21 December 2012)

I would be heartbroken.  I hope you find her.

I assume she is m/chipped?  If I go to the smallest event here, my horse will not be allowed off the trailer without check of chip and passport.

When we brought our latest CB filly out to France, her she was not checked at Dover or Calais.

So much more could be done to help find stolen horses.


----------



## Cuffey (23 December 2012)

It has been posted on Facebook that the horse is found and now subject to civil action.
Strathclyde Police have not been updated about this (at mid day Saturday the 22nd) so if anyone knows the owner Horsewatch Scotland would like to be informed please.

http://www.horsewatchscotland.info/contact/


----------

